# Free magazines on line inc Fine Woodworking Archive



## AndyT (27 Apr 2013)

I've posted about this already, but wanted to give it another mention as I expect many will have missed the additions to the master list of downloadable goodies at https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/post665893.html#p665893) 

The "magazine rack" at the Internet Archive has had a huge boost within the last three months.

You can now fill up your tablet/laptop/PC with 221 back issues of Fine Woodworking from 1975 to 2011, as well as stacks of copies of "Shop Notes" "Today's Woodworker" "Wood" and "Woodsmith."

That's a huge resource of articles, projects and plans which used to be impossible to find or expensive.

If you want to find an issue of FWW by number, use this link (which is for issue no 1) and just change the number at the end: http://*************

For the WW stuff, use the links in the sticky; for other titles of interest, start browsing here: http://**************


----------



## Silverbirch (27 Apr 2013)

AndyT":1yj8hwv0 said:


> You can now fill up your tablet/laptop/PC with 221 back issues of Fine Woodworking from 1975 to 2011, as well as stacks of copies of "Shop Notes" "Today's Woodworker" "Wood" and "Woodsmith."



Fab!

Ian


----------



## mailee (28 Apr 2013)

just had a look at the download site but can't see a download button? do you have to subscribe to Fine Woodworking to download them? :?


----------



## AndyT (28 Apr 2013)

mailee":1b264fid said:


> just had a look at the download site but can't see a download button? do you have to subscribe to Fine Woodworking to download them? :?




No subscription needed. Use this link *** and then choose the format you want from the "View the Book" panel on the lhs - pdf; epub; Kindle etc. (Right click on one of these to 'save target as' or equivalent in your browser.) You can also read on-line to see what is on offer.


----------



## mailee (28 Apr 2013)

Ah yes got it! Thanks Andy. ~Sorry for my ignorance, i think technology passed me by somewhere along the line.  :roll:


----------



## AndyT (28 Apr 2013)

mailee":1rh6oolz said:


> Ah yes got it! Thanks Andy. ~Sorry for my ignorance, i think technology passed me by somewhere along the line.  :roll:



No worries - I think you got an extra helping of woodworking productivity instead!


----------



## Harbo (28 Apr 2013)

That's a great resource thanks Andy, but am I right in thinking that things like the index page are missing from the iBook and Kindle versions?
They are on my iPad but not on the "view online" version.

Rod


----------



## jimmyhenson (28 Apr 2013)

Great link, thanks for sharing.


----------



## AndyT (28 Apr 2013)

Harbo":zhet2022 said:


> That's a great resource thanks Andy, but am I write in thinking that things like the index page are missing from the iBook and Kindle versions?
> They are on my iPad but not on the "view online" version.
> 
> Rod




I did notice that sometimes an issue will open some way in - you can always get back to page 1 by dragging the place marker (at the bottom of the page) to the left.


----------



## coot (29 Apr 2013)

Excellent link, thats my reading for the week(month) sorted...

Pete


----------



## cambournepete (29 Apr 2013)

Hmmm...

How do I download all 221 automatically into,iBooks I wonder...


----------



## jim_hanna (1 May 2013)

AndyT":14s3q2uk said:


> You can now fill up your tablet/laptop/PC with 221 back issues of Fine Woodworking from 1975 to 2011, as well as stacks of copies of "Shop Notes" "Today's Woodworker" "Wood" and "Woodsmith."
> 
> That's a huge resource of articles, projects and plans which used to be impossible to find or expensive.


Thanks for this, very useful.



Jim


----------



## Steve Maskery (1 May 2013)

Does anyone what what the copyright issue is here? Are these mags available with the blessing of the copyright holders or is this just a load of pirated material? I certainly hope it is the former, but if my work appeared in this way, when I own the copyright, I would be very miffed. I've just successfully completed one IP battle over unauthorised publication, I wouldn't want to do it again.
S


----------



## AndyT (1 May 2013)

Steve Maskery":1yjiycse said:


> Does anyone what what the copyright issue is here? Are these mags available with the blessing of the copyright holders or is this just a load of pirated material? I certainly hope it is the former, but if my work appeared in this way, when I own the copyright, I would be very miffed. I've just successfully completed one IP battle over unauthorised publication, I wouldn't want to do it again.
> S



I did think about this carefully before posting the original link.
I can't imagine that Taunton Press and the other publishers don't know about it. The Internet Archive is a huge, prominent site. My guess is that although copyright still exists in these works the publishers have accepted that the genie is out of the bottle and anyone who wanted to get the content for free would have found a way to do so elsewhere already. So there's no point in their trying to hold back what has already happened.


----------



## Steve Maskery (1 May 2013)

So I can assume that anything I write in an effort to pay for my rent and food will be made available to everyone for free and so I may as well not write at all?
Just because it is big and prominent does not make it right and proper. The Pirate Bay was big and prominent, it wasn't honest.
If royalties are paid in the same way as paper libraries do then I would support this whole-heartedly. If that is not the case, however, this is just theft, like someone stealing your iPhone, car, wallet or anything else.
Please convince me that I am being unnecessarily pessimistic.
S


----------



## speeder1987 (1 May 2013)

If you read the wiki, it looks like things aren't always legal, for example read the complaints on omni magazine, about articles being uploaded without the authors permision

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Archive

I hate the way on the internet it can be so difficult to tell what is legal and what isn't 

John


----------



## speeder1987 (1 May 2013)

Steve, if you write an article for a magazine, who holds the rights for that article? You, the magazine or the publisher?

If the publisher decides to give the magazine away for free in the future after publication for some reason for example, do you have any say with what happens with your article?

John


----------



## Halo Jones (1 May 2013)

Haven't Fine Woodworking and Popular woodworking been flogging CD/DVDs recently that cover all past issues? I am sure these sell for $1-200. If that is the case why would FWW give these away?


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 May 2013)

speeder1987":27zb54vv said:


> Steve, if you write an article for a magazine, who holds the rights for that article? You, the magazine or the publisher?
> 
> If the publisher decides to give the magazine away for free in the future after publication for some reason for example, do you have any say with what happens with your article?
> 
> John



There is the Designs, Patents and Copyright Act of 1998. It states that the default position is that copyright resides with the originator (in this case the writer) for a period of 70 years from first publication, or, if it is not published during the lifetime of the author, with his estate for 70 years from the date of his death.

There are a few exceptions to this. Anything a Civil Servant writes in the course of his employment is Crown Copyright. Also, anything that an employee writes in the course of is job is owned by his employer.

So if I had been employed by Future when I wrote for Good Woodworking back in the 90's 00's, then Future would own the copyright and could do with it whatever they liked. Such as sell it, for example. But as I was a freelancer, with no contract of employment, then I retain the copyright for 70 years. So when My Time Media bought the GW title, they did not buy with it the right to republish any of my articles. I believe we have now settled that issue.

Of course, there is nothing to stop an author from selling the copyright. If that is part of his contract with a publisher, then that is a matter between the two parties, but it is not the default position.

S


----------



## JakeS (2 May 2013)

Steve Maskery":ocz8vcot said:


> But as I was a freelancer, with no contract of employment, then I retain the copyright for 70 years.



Noting that had your contract to produce the freelance work stated that the commissioner owned the copyrights, that's also above board - it's not uncommon at all for freelancers (at least in other fields) to do creative work for hire which they don't retain any rights to.




My understanding is that the owners of archive.org actually do very little curating of the content they host; it's asserted by whoever uploads it that the material is licensed in such a way to be legal to distribute freely, and it's then left up to the actual owners to contest it if they want it taken down. If you want to be sure that this FWW archive is above-board, I think you'll have to contact the publisher and ask.


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 May 2013)

As I say, that is the default position and an author can sign away his rights if he wants to do so.
No-one has been able to produce a contract stating otherwise. Personally I have no recollection of signing any contract at all back then, although that doesn't mean I didn't. But I don't have a copy, Future doesn't have a copy and My Time Media doesn't have a copy either, so there is certainly no evidence that I signed anything away. 
I do remember a conversation with Pete Martin, in which he told me that Future had exclusive rights for 6 months (this was to stop me selling the same article to multiple mags at the same time - perfectly fair enough) but thereafter I could do with it what I liked, and I have found several people from that time who have similar, if rather vague, recollections. So there must have been some sort of policy, but that doesn't change the law.
Anyway, as I say, I believe that is now settled.

I really would like to know what the situation is here, because if it is legit I'd like to download the lot! But if it isn't, I want nothing to do with it and I don't think we should be discussing it here.

S


----------



## AndyT (2 May 2013)

As I said at the start, I thought this must be legit or I would not have posted, but now I start to think I may have been too naive. I've contacted Taunton Press through their website and will report back on their answer.
If the mods prefer to remove all references now I quite understand.


----------



## Steve Maskery (2 May 2013)

Thank you, Andy.
S


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 May 2013)

Just anecdotaly (because clearly the specifics arent known yet)....I would be very surprised indeed if a well known publisher that currently has a price list with those products still listed.....was allowing them to be distributed free...digitally. That would be a business whose core activity is producing intellectual property to publish.

Conversely, if someone had illegally uploaded the same copyrighted material to the internet....I wouldnt be remotely surprised. Rule of thumb from the world of IT....if something is available on the Internet thats too good to be true....it probably is!


----------



## Charlie Woody (8 May 2013)

Guys
I have emailed Taunton Press and their reply was "..... I brought this site to the attention of our legal department and it turns out they are infringing on our copyright policies by posting this material......"

So as others suspected this was an illegal site. It's so easy to get caught out by these sites and if they continue to prosper they will only do great harm to the creators of the original articles in the long term.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (8 May 2013)

Ooh....theres a surprise....fancy...illegal content on the internet...surely not


----------



## Steve Maskery (8 May 2013)

OK, so now we have established that, may I make a suggestion?
As a responsible forum, perhaps we should ask one of the mods to remove all the links in this thread which point to the illegal site. There is no need to remove the whole discussion, it's been proper and constructive, as far as I can see. But we shouldn't be promoting this sort of activity so I think removing the direct references to it would be helpful.
S


----------



## AndyT (8 May 2013)

I've not yet had a reply to the similar enquiry I sent to Taunton Press but I agree - let's remove all links - and I apologise to all for letting my enthusiasm get the better of my normal level of scepticism.


----------



## Charlie Woody (8 May 2013)

Andy

Don't be too hard on your self as it was a very "genuine" looking site. You were only trying to help other members, so no need to apologise.


----------



## Chippymint (10 Feb 2019)

Hi - I tried to get at this information but the url link(s) seem to not be there anymore and I tried to get into the forum link and it says I'm not authorised (how do you get authorised?)

any help would be appreciated - 

thanks


----------



## AndyT (10 Feb 2019)

Read the thread!
It's copyright material which should not have been freely available. If you want it, buy a subscription from Fine Woodworking.


----------



## marcros (10 Feb 2019)

If you do want it, you need the correct subscription to fine woodworking. Subscribing to the digital magazine will only get you access to the magazine's from the date you have subscribed onwards. Excellent value at £20 per year. The archive subscription is more. I don't have it so no idea on price.


----------



## fezman (10 Feb 2019)

It's $99 for the year for everything, or $10 per month. 

I also subscribe to the digital version only - well worth the money.


----------



## marcros (10 Feb 2019)

Also, whilst I think. I subscribed a couple of months ago. At that time, you had to do it through iTunes or play store for the online magazine. They had not sorted the Taunton site for eu gdpr compliance. May have changed since.


----------

